# Endura C2 or Traxxis???



## Ole'Sailor (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a 12' 1972 starcraft flat bottom, I have been looking for a transom mount 55lb thrust trolling motor used for a while with little luck. So I'm thinkin about just biting the bullet and buying one new. Which Minn Kota should I get??


----------



## Brine (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had 2 of the Enduras for about 5-6 years now. The motors have worked hard in those 5 years, as I fish mainly electric only lakes. I had to replace the switch on 1 of them about 3-4 years ago (about $25 shipped). Other than that, no problems. 

I don't know about the Traxxis, but it's hard to go wrong with any Minnkota product. The Endura 55's go for about $150 used here.


----------



## ChitownBasser (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been looking around at trolling motors too. I want to upgrade to a brand new transom one. I am seeing $250 new for the Endura C2 55 Thrust. For the extra $100, you might as well go new. ALSO, there is a $50 rebate out there for the Endura C2s. I am looking at the 55 thrust powered one. As far as the rebate goes, you have until July.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 4, 2012)

i was talking to the minnkopta rep yesterday at the outdoors show about the c2 vs traxxis.he was a rep (not a dealer) and he said the traxxis is a way more energy efficient motor than the c2 by a large margin, but more money.may not matter for a days fishing,but when on a long trip its a no brainer. i'm going traxxis,and would have bought one yesterday but no sales,just demos at their booth.


----------

